# Whitetail tail...not good



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

Picked up last years buck. 

Also picked up the tail. Told the taxy to tan it also....and i would hang it on the wall. Well...i got it back and it stinks! He removed the tailbone by pulling it but never split the tail. Maybe the tan solution never got in all the way??

I wanted to save this. It looks like its in good condition...but is stinky. 

Maybe borax on it, if i split the tail and dump it on?

Any thoughts?

Btw....it was free so i am not out anything.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Split it and get something to preserve it. Borax, dry preserve or salt. Most likely he just hoped it would dry and didnt preserve it at all.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ronhunter2007 (Jan 18, 2012)

The hairs gonna fall out!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

